# Wet today, outside and inside the RV!



## rockiteer (Nov 26, 2006)

I thought I would fill the water tank and check out how to work the water system ,shower etc. So hose into the tank filling merrily,went off to do something else for about five minutes came back checked the level on the panel tried the water pump only a little pressure in the tap so I guessed it was clearing air in the system went to look at the tank to check the level and got that horrible squelching from the carpet went out to remove the hose and saw what looked like Niagra falls beneath the van,Hell I must have emptied about twenty gallons into the van. I emptied the tank and on investigation I found that the pipe from the tank to the water pump was fractured spirally along its length I guessed this must have been freezing damage,I checked the whole pipework system and found at least four more cracks,the van is only six years old,do you think this was freezing damage? Do you know where I can get half inch PVC pipe and fittings I have found a place that sells compression fittings but I would rather use the cemented type fittings the same as standard,Would Linda from Stateside sell these?
Oh well it can only get better(I hope!)
Cheers 
Rockiteer


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh Bugger :evil: :evil: Will resist in doing an opposite Dazzer and say buy a mh   I had the same prob on my MH and found an amazing difference in sizes avaible, so I think the answer has to be yes, as they are specialists. Hope you dry out quick. H


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Be warned!!!

What appears to be 1/2inch poly pipe (15mm) on RV's is not 15mm! It is actually 16mm as I found out to my cost when installing the washing machine. You can get away with it by using replacement speed fit poly pipe and fittings (the white push on type) but when you come to connect to existing US fittings, you have to ream out the inside of the fittings to accept that extra millimeter width of pipe. This is best done with a Dremmel type tool with a small cylinder sander. It is a bit heath robinson and I wouldn't normally recommend it except in an emergency, but it does work.

Damon Dunc will be the best person to do the job if it doesn't look like a DIY project.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Oh Bugger :evil: :evil: Will resist in doing an opposite Dazzer and say buy a mh   I had the same prob on my MH and found an amazing difference in sizes avaible, so I think the answer has to be yes, as they are specialists. Hope you dry out quick. H


Hi.
rockiteers profile shows him owning a Renault sporthome........ I think that it is a MH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Most RV waterpiping ( unless early 80s) is actually 1/2" internal diameter,
5/8th outer diameter.
There are "flair-it " fittings available from stock ,however it is highly unlikely that these will fit a Renault m/home unless its a Le Sharo.
Nearly all european pipework is 12mm
Hope this helps.

Duncan


----------



## rockiteer (Nov 26, 2006)

*Wet R.V.*

Hi folks a bit of confusion there I have a 38 foot Renault sportshome whice is an ex motorcycle Grand Prix support vehicle basically a large motorhome with a full workshop/tail lift etc. It is excellent when we are racing but too big for leisure use. The R.V. that I recently flooded is a Ford E350 5.4 Fleetwood Tioga that is more useable,I think the pipework must have had some freezing damage I have found a number of splits I have taken the shower and cooker out to reveal as much pipework as possible I am pretty much replacing all of the plumbing I am using 15mm polyplumb pipe and fittings and where I need to join onto existing 16mm o.d. i am either reaming the pipe down to 15mm or using a compression fitting with a reducing gland down to 16mm with a 15mm compression on the other end it is nearly done now. We are looking forward to trying it out soon in the U.K. before running down to Spain in October.
Thanks for your help,excellent site !
Rockiteer


----------

